# Queenwood Golf Club, Surrey.



## A1ex (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anyone played said course? If so, reviews?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2011)

Get MikeH to ask David Howell.:fore:


----------



## Ethan (Dec 22, 2011)

If you know a Tour Pro or a (successful) hedge fund trader, you might be in with a shout. Word is the guy who owns it is a bit of a .... well, let's just say Piers Morgan. 

Oops, there goes the invitation I was never going to get.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 22, 2011)

I know one person who played it, he worked there and was allowed to play something like 3 times a year and one of those times he was allowed to invite one member of his immediate family (something like that anyway)

To say it is exclusive is a massive understatement. Of all the courses around here, and we have some very good courses, that is the one that I least expect to get to play. I'm fairly sure they look at you suspiciously if you dare to look in it's direction as you drive past


----------



## A1ex (Dec 22, 2011)

Cheers for the replies! If a course is easy to get on, theres no challenge  This is one of those courses you hear mysterious things about. Would love to get on there in 2012. 

Ethan- Bearwood Lakes is a tidy course. One of my favs in the Berks/Hampshire/Surrey area. How's the new water features looking?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 22, 2011)

A1ex said:



			Cheers for the replies! If a course is easy to get on, theres no challenge  This is one of those courses you hear mysterious things about. Would love to get on there in 2012.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't put a time limit on it if I were you


----------



## User20205 (Dec 22, 2011)

I could only find this 

http://www.ukgolfguide.com/queenwood-golf-club

I played in a charity day at Royal Wimbledon in 2010. The Chief Exec of the Charity was a member of Queenwood. One of the raffle prizes was a 4 ball at Queenwood ( A 3 ball in reality as you had to play with a member). If memory serves me right it went for Â£800.


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2011)

If you know Tim Henman you might get an invite, or Jamie Redknapp. Where do you play A1ex ?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 22, 2011)

A1ex said:



			Cheers for the replies! If a course is easy to get on, theres no challenge  This is one of those courses you hear mysterious things about. Would love to get on there in 2012. 

Ethan- Bearwood Lakes is a tidy course. One of my favs in the Berks/Hampshire/Surrey area. How's the new water features looking?
		
Click to expand...

To tell you the truth, I haven't been up in 2 months, so I haven't seen recent work. .

The greenskeeper has a blog with updates on the course renovations, see link below. 

I think the new 10th will be great, but the new 9th (pond in front of green, tee moved round into trees) will be an interesting hole too. 

http://blgcgd.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ethan (Dec 22, 2011)

therod said:



			I could only find this 

http://www.ukgolfguide.com/queenwood-golf-club

I played in a charity day at Royal Wimbledon in 2010. The Chief Exec of the Charity was a member of Queenwood. One of the raffle prizes was a 4 ball at Queenwood ( A 3 ball in reality as you had to play with a member). If memory serves me right it went for Â£800.
		
Click to expand...

I played with a guy who was a Queenwood member at a corporate event at The Grove. 

This guy was also a member of Loch Lomond and Kiawah Island and had the former head pro from Wentworth with him to keep an eye on his game. It wasn't hard to keep an eye on it, as you only had to be able to see about 180 yards off the tee and could ignore the entire left side of the golf course.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 22, 2011)

I played it a few months ago on a charity bid with a member and for slightly more than mentioned above!! They like their privacy so all I will say is that it is a lovely course with fantastic service - a wonderful experience that I doubt I will ever experince again. Very glad that I coughed up more than I will ever likely pay again for a round of golf - but at least it was for charity!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ethan said:



			I played with a guy who was a Queenwood member at a corporate event at The Grove. 

This guy was also a member of Loch Lomond and Kiawah Island and had the former head pro from Wentworth with him to keep an eye on his game. It wasn't hard to keep an eye on it, as you only had to be able to see about 180 yards off the tee and could ignore the entire left side of the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

that must of cost him a couple of quid a year in subs. 

If I won the lottery could I just turn up at the gate with a wheelbarrow full of cash ? or would I have to know the right people ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2011)

It sort of makes me mad too when there are these types of clubs around. I'm all for exclusivity etc but its criminal to have these course standing there idle for 95% of the time. I'm not suggesting opening to all and sundry but surely there has to be a way to strike a better balance


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 22, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It sort of makes me mad too when there are these types of clubs around. I'm all for exclusivity etc but its criminal to have these course standing there idle for 95% of the time. I'm not suggesting opening to all and sundry but surely there has to be a way to strike a better balance
		
Click to expand...

Crap isn't it? I often fancy kicking a ball around at Hampden - The pitch is generally empty during the week but they keep turning me away!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2011)

stevie_r said:



			Crap isn't it? I often fancy kicking a ball around at Hampden - The pitch is generally empty during the week but they keep turning me away!
		
Click to expand...

The thing is you've probably got more chance of playing at Hampden. I've played at a few decent grounds including Craven Cottage, Highbury and Elland Road. Had to pay for the privilege but it can be done. I was thinking more from a golfers perspective really with all that beautiful course sitting there idle most of the time. Even places like Swinley Forest etc has a reasonable amount of traffic


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 22, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The thing is you've probably got more chance of playing at Hampden. I've played at a few decent grounds including Craven Cottage, Highbury and Elland Road. Had to pay for the privilege but it can be done. I was thinking more from a golfers perspective really with all that beautiful course sitting there idle most of the time. Even places like Swinley Forest etc has a reasonable amount of traffic
		
Click to expand...

I've invaded a few in the past!  

My mind set is that yes, it seems a waste, but that's why the members pay money way beyond our means - that feeling of exclusivity. Let's be honest here Homer, there's a little bit of the green eyed monster rearing his head here


----------



## Snelly (Dec 23, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It sort of makes me mad too when there are these types of clubs around. I'm all for exclusivity etc but its criminal to have these course standing there idle for 95% of the time. I'm not suggesting opening to all and sundry but surely there has to be a way to strike a better balance
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why this would make anyone mad?  And how do you know they are idle if you've never been?  

The fact is that there is a market for this type of club and good luck to them.   Anyone can be a member at Queenwood if they have the cash and influence to get in and if you do become a member, you are paying for exclusivity so why does a better balance need to be struck?  No-one at Queenwood wants a better balance and a few members from Ascot coming for a game!   The members are getting what they want and what they are paying a hefty fee for and that is how it will stay.  End of argument.

It isn't a club I would like to join I don't think as I am more of a Swinley type of bloke.  

And if you want to play there, it can be done just like PNW did.  I have been at charity events and seen 4 balls for auction and they do go for a few quid.  It isn't on my list of courses I would like to play though as I firmly bracket it with Loch Lomond and am pretty sure that it won't be my cup of tea.  I don't like courses where people like Gary Lineker are allowed to be members! 

That said, I am interested to know if PNW thinks that Queenwood is a better course than Bearwood?  I would bet not but am intrigued to hear... Paul?


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 23, 2011)

Snelly said:



			Not sure why this would make anyone mad?  And how do you know they are idle if you've never been?  

That said, I am interested to know if PNW thinks that Queenwood is a better course than Bearwood?  I would bet not but am intrigued to hear... Paul?
		
Click to expand...

 - one for offline Dave - can discuss it over a game at Bearwood in May if you fancy it - some big changes to see by then?


----------



## Snelly (Dec 23, 2011)

PNWokingham said:



			- one for offline Dave - can discuss it over a game at Bearwood in May if you fancy it - some big changes to see by then?
		
Click to expand...

Would love to!  Without doubt, Bearwood was the best course I played for the 1st time last year.  Wonderful place.  If I lived nearer, I would be keen to join.

Have a good Christmas mate,


Snelly


----------



## london_hedgie (Jul 17, 2013)

Old thread, I know, but I am lucky enough to have played at Queenwood.  And yes, I did see Henman and Redknapp there.  Very nice place it is, too.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 17, 2013)

A guy in the Swindle I generally played in had/has a mate who was (probably still is) a member and they used to play ther occasionally - and invite others (ballot) at times.

Once when they were out as a 2-ball, they were asked if someone else could join up. Having said 'Fine', they were somewhat surprised to see Ernie saunter up! He then asked 'Why not make a 4-ball?' So they got to play with Ernie and Retief! My mate's first swing was very tentative!

Apparently fabulous service. Course not wonderful, but greens like lightning!

@Ethan. I think that multi-top course member might be the guy that acts as a go-between for the Owners and Management of Manchester City. And the Pro, first name David, now runs some sort of Academy based at Wellington College?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Crap isn't it? I often fancy kicking a ball around at Hampden - The pitch is generally empty during the week but they keep turning me away!
		
Click to expand...

Have a word with Swings it like Hogan
He used to play there quite often


----------



## PieMan (Jul 17, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Not sure why this would make anyone mad?  And how do you know they are idle if you've never been?  

The fact is that there is a market for this type of club and good luck to them.   Anyone can be a member at Queenwood if they have the cash and influence to get in and if you do become a member, you are paying for exclusivity so why does a better balance need to be struck?  No-one at Queenwood wants a better balance and a few members from Ascot coming for a game!   The members are getting what they want and what they are paying a hefty fee for and that is how it will stay.  End of argument.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree. If I had the money to join an exclusive club, that offered me amazing standards of service and a certain amount of privacy then I would have no hesitation in joining.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 17, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			@Ethan. I think that multi-top course member might be the guy that acts as a go-between for the Owners and Management of Manchester City. And the Pro, first name David, now runs some sort of Academy based at Wellington College?
		
Click to expand...

Very possibly about the rich guy - we didn't talk much about his work. The pro was David Rennie, who I do believe is associated with Wellington College.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2013)

Someone I know is a Prestwick and Turnberry member and 'well connected' as they say.
The owners invited him to play one of these 'new money' clubs and he was not at all impressed with the 'membership' and the ostentatious way that the course was run.
You meet a nicer type of chap at the local council course was his response.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 17, 2013)

There seem to be a couple of obvious types who belong to such clubs.

1. Those that belong in order to demonstrate that they can belong to such a club. That was my mate's opinion of why his mate joined!

2. Those that have the means and value the ability to play golf without the hassle that fame can bring.

Both are welcome to that world.

And as an afterthought, I heard a couple of (relatively minor) celebrities discussing what club they belonged. One simply laughingly stated 'Queenwood - it's the only club that would have me'! - though I think that was rather in jest!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 17, 2013)

Best story I've heard about Queenwood was that they originally set themselves up on HowdidIdo and forgot to enable the privacy settings.  For about a week you could see all the members and their handicaps.  The guy involved got the sack.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 17, 2013)

Robobum and I will tell you how good it is next month


----------



## Crow (Dec 11, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Robobum and I will tell you how good it is next month  

Click to expand...

Well?


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 11, 2017)

It was that long ago, he's probably forgot...


----------

